# Getting ready for puppies



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is our spare bedroom I turned into the whelping room. She is not in labor and I have a feeling we are not having them tonight lets hope for tomorrow!

This is some of my whelping supplies I have ready for her.









More supplies









The puppy scale









Siren's whelp box









The room

















Siren looking as big as a house! lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ohhh poor baby she looks so miserable like mommy get these things out of me! Looks like you are all ready LOL


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG I can;t believe how big she is! You must be DYING of anticipation!! Looks like your all set!! I hope I get to see puppy pics soon, lol!!!

No spicy food or jumping of ladder tricks on pups to get them going? lol


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Uh oh, now im going tobe checking up every 10minutes YAY PUPPIES! Have them tonight Siren, PLLEASEEEE


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like you're all set, Lisa. Fingers crossed and hope all goes OK!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Omg she finally looks big lol , poor momma the last week sucks hated waiting lol must be the worst for them too lol.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Looks good to go! :clap:
Can't wait to see the little ones!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Yay! I can't wait to see the rainbow of colors from this litter! Sleep be darned, you best not rest until you've posted pictures of every last puppy!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Its The Final Count Down!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Carriana said:


> Yay! I can't wait to see the rainbow of colors from this litter! *Sleep be darned, you best not rest until you've posted pictures of every last puppy!*


:goodpost:

You hear that? oke: *Every last puppy!*

Hehe.... and I will probably be late to see them anyways.:hammer:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

no puppies but I think she will go into labor in a few hours, all the signs are there!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i can't wait!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I got a call from Lisa about an hour ago, so hopefully she is busy delivering puppies!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

MamaTank said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> You hear that? oke: *Every last puppy!*
> 
> Hehe.... and I will probably be late to see them anyways.:hammer:


Shouldn't take too long, there are only 5, ha ha!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> I got a call from Lisa about an hour ago, so hopefully she is busy delivering puppies!


YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Awesome! I bet she'll be happy its over!


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

woo hoo!! here's to a healthy litter!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Lisa, I wanna se pics and not just on FB


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

cant wait!! plz post pics!!

u definetly ready 4 dem:woof:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

2 Females so far!!!!


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Omg omg omg omg if 6 accidently come out instead of 5 lol I wanttttt onnneeeee.... *puppy fever*


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

........dibs!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wooohooo , cant wait for pics


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Woohoo, I wasn't too late for the party!!  
2 females? ALRIGHT, SIREN!!! 

:woof:

Can't wait for pics!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Theres a boy!

So count is 
2 Female 
1 Male

I am retarded and posted this in another thread lmao!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Took a break for a sec and we have 2 females and 1 male so far and at least 2 to go. Siren and pups are all doing well and I will post pictures when I have time. Holly if you have time you can pull them from FB if you are busy I will do them later. YAY Siren!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

lol Holly we posted at the same time!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Yay!  
Can't wait!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Heres the photos so far 

The 2 Females

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Pup # 3 the First Male


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

:cheers:

 OMG I love them!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I feel like the I love cats chick right now. But make that i love puppies!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Me too!


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

.....I kidnap the boy... o__O


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> I feel like the I love cats chick right now. But make that i love puppies!


:rofl: You crack me up! Hope they're doing OK, Lisa!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> .....I kidnap the boy... o__O


While you're at it, get me one too!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Can you get me Crush? I'll pay you


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MISSAPBT said:


> Can you get me Crush?


If that dog goes anywhere I got total dibs and I will fight violently for those Dibs!!!!! LOL


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

We shall fight to the death  ok ok no you have her but give me one of her puppies when you breed her to your new addition, and she will have ONE puppy and it will be all MINE!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> If that dog goes anywhere I got total dibs and I will fight violently for those Dibs!!!!! LOL


upruns: <--me running from the ninja thing up there ^ and from the violence, lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MISSAPBT said:


> when you breed her to your new addition, and she will have ONE puppy and it will be all MINE!


No way! I would never ruin Crushes fabulous Caragan breeding by taking her to an Amstaff ( had I owned said Crush lmao). My new guy will have to find girlfriends of his own kind IF he ever becomes a father lol.



MamaTank said:


> upruns: <--me running from the ninja thing up there ^ and from the violence, lol


 My visions based on movement *snicker*


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

That new guy is HOT stuff though 
I am in total love with him right now.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MamaTank said:


> That new guy is HOT stuff though


He is totally hot stuff!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Worth a shot!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Vision based, eh? Like a snake?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Only in this instance yes


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Wait...all this time Crush has been a girl? O__o


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok stuck at 3 pups...... getting tired and hoping there is more than 3 pups! 3 pups I guess is fine but I like more to choose from. Either way they are cuteness!! I have video and pictures I will post some up here in a little while.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> Wait...all this time Crush has been a girl? O__o


Lisas dog Crush is a female.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm glad to hear they're doing well!


----------

